# tag der offenen tür



## mario34 (2. Juli 2009)

Tag der offenen Tür bei KareiKoi

Neueröffnung Japan-Koi-Handel

Sa. 25. und So. 26. Juli 2009

10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr


An alle Koi-Freundinnen und -freunde!


Wir veranstalten unseren ersten Tag der offenen Tür und laden Sie herzlich dazu ein.
Für das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt. Lernen Sie Ihren neue Koi-Händler im Ruhrgebiet kennen.

www.kareikoi.de


----------



## Pammler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: tag der offenen tür*

[OT]Hallo Mario, du kannst ja schreiben! Seit über einem Jahr registriert und jetzt wissen wir es erst.  nix für ungut, spässle gmacht![/OT]


----------

